# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Krijimet e mia!

## yjori

Es kam rein ohne zu klopfen
Aber die Tür war eben zu
Sah mich an, als wollte er sagen
„Ich bin es doch, du!

Wir kennen uns seit Anbeginn
Seitdem die Bilder sprechen lernten
Ich bin das Bett, in dem du liegst
Dein Spiegelbild am Anfangsende

Der Widerhall aus der Ferne
Dein bester Freund in Agonie
Die wahre Nuss in deinem Kern
Deine Persiflage, die Parodie

Wenn du weiß bist
Dann bin ich schwarz
Bist du erweicht
Dann bin ich hart

Lachst du, so bin ich trübe
Weinst du, so bin ich heiter
Bist du wach, so bin ich müde
Kannst du nicht mehr
Dann mache ich weiter...“

„Sei still, du Doppelsinn
Ich bin ein Kreis ohne Tangente
Bin ich am Leben, so sterbe ich nicht
Wo kein Anfang , da auch kein Ende

Du singst in Käfig dein Lied
Ich drehe in Wasser meine Runden
Du bist das Fleisch, ich bin Musik
Ich bin die Zeit, du bist die Stunde

Bist du  die Kerze, bin ich das Licht
Bist du der Holz, bin ich der Funken
Und wenn du brennst, so leuchte ich
Bist du das Wasser, so bin ich  Brunnen

Bist du die Lippe, bin ich der Kuss
Bist du der Fluss, bin ich die Quelle
Bist du die Hand, bin ich der Gruß
Bist du das Meer, bin ich die Welle

Bist du das Feuer, bin ich der Rauch
Bist du der Rauch, bin ich die Luft
Bist du das Gras, bin ich der Tau
Ich bin die Brücke, du bist die Kluft

Du bist eine Wolke, ich bin der Wind
Bist du die Glocke, bin ich der Klang
Ich bin der Vater, du bist das Kind
Bist du am Ende, so fange ich an“

----------


## yjori

Wiegelieder
Wie viel wiegt ein Lied ?
Fragte der Verhüllte
Im Bazar
Den Besitzer der Waage...

Schnee auf seinen Schultern
Die Hände suchten sich im Busch
Wir wurden braun das Feuer suchend
Zogen die Helme und sündigten
Warfen die Glocken  in Brunnen 
Und zogen in die Wüste 
Die Säuglinge auf  dem Rücken...  

Es klang  um uns
Der Ruf des Schäfers 
Geduldig wartend auf die letzten
Da wo wir die anderen suchen
und uns finden...

Ein Apfelklang fiel auf den Teller der ruhenden Klage
Rechts ein grünes Feld auf dem Feuer ruhend
Links ein Teller braune  dünne Suppe
Obendrauf die Decke 
Die Wände bluteten  Inschriften...
Waage
Das bin ich
Die Wiege...

Wo waren  wir?
Gefangene, Wächter
Jäger und Sammler...
Menschen und Affen
In einem...

Fische im Himmel 
Vögel im Wasser
Geschöpfe überall
Aber alles zum trotz
Einsam...

Es war dunkel geworden
Der Klang siegte über das Licht
Es wurden lauter
Die Stimmen...

Das Stierwort kam in die Arena
Auf dem Rücken
Blut...
Das Volk jubelte
Warum?
Weil es Rot war!
Was habe ich hier verloren?
Im Mördertreff
Fasse ich mich an
Berühre  ich die Wut
Mein Gott
Erlöse uns...!

„Wo bin ich hier?`´
``Im Garten Eden
1 Sprache 
2 freie Tage
2 Kinder 
2 Hände mal 5 Finger
10 Mark die Stunde
Im Wunderland
Geteilt in der Mitte
Wie eine tote Hose...

Wo ist das Loch in der Mauer
Wo wir uns in die Augen schauen...
Hol das Auge raus!

Du, Ei!
Schaue dir die Blitze an
Durch das Loch der Zeit
Kinder stromwärts
Kletternde Pharaos
Verkrochene Griechen 
Kriechende Römer
Germanen, Inder...
Mörder, Blut, billig
Weiße, rote,
Gelbe, schwarze Eier
Überall im Garten der Zeit
Verstreut 
Geteilt
Gesammelt
Gejagt
Getötet
auf dem Frühstückstisch..

Ich zog ein heraus
Das Tote...
Es war ein Vogel
Weiß, dann gelb
Dann schaute ich nach oben
In die Sonne...
Gelb aufgehend
Rot werdend
Gold abends
Schwarz schlafend...

Den Schlüssel in der Hand
Die Tür war auf
Auf dem Loch sitzend
Durch das Loch sehend
War es ein Lächeln?
Feucht wie eine Schlange
Haarig, Affe
Sich kratzend
Es muss!
Dachte ich mir
Und schlief den Winter
Im Zeitloch... 

Linge, Linge, Ling 
Hier kommt der Eiermann
Ich kroch aus dem Loch raus
Ich bin das Ei doch
Wir fanden uns da
Im dunkeln
Zwischen Ost und West
Ich grüßte die Sonne
Zog mich an
Und legte eine Platte auf


Ich bin der Musikschlüssel
Dachte ich mir
Eine Kurve am Anfang
Eine am Ende...
Und das ist Moses
Das ist Einstein
Aß das Ei
Und ging..
``Eppur si muove...!``
Sagte ein Passant
Warf mit Flaschen  hinterher...
Steckte die Hand 
in die Hosentasche
Sie wurde weiß...

----------


## yjori

Ein blauer Punkt im nüchternen Kaffe  der Dinge
Himmelmilch des aufkommenden Satzes
Lass die letzten Krumen auf dem Tisch 
Die Geier sammeln sich um das Aas..

Die Glatze der Vergangenheit ist unser letzter Spiegel
Mit einem Bündel Haare begrüßen wir den Gastgeber 
Lang sind die Reihen der kahlen Krieger
Die draußen, in dunklen Limousinen beten...

Ein weißer Fleck am Schatten der Entwerdung
Muttermal der geborenen Blindsuchenden  
Lass die Goldfische dursten im Teich
Die Tropfen sammeln sich um das Glas...

Das Toupet der Zukunft ist unser letztes Siegel
Mit einem Bündel Strahlen begrüßt uns der Gastgeber
Lang sind die Reihen der  alt gewordenen Kinder
Die drüben im Blauen gerade aufstehen...

----------


## yjori

Wir waren immer da gewesen
Hinter dem Horizont des Nichts
Gerade jetzt kreuzt deine Erinnerung 
Die Senkrechte des Seins

Zwei Bäume ineinander versunken
Wachsen empor daher
Muss an Van Gogh denken
Und sein Ohr

Ist es nicht so , dass der letzte Blitz
Für mich versteckt wartet
In der Wolkenmitte
Deinen Befehl wartend
Wie ein Hund?

Wirst Du nicht bald Dein Wort erfüllen?
Alles neu machen
Wird es nicht Öl regnen  o Herr  
Von deinen Haaren?

Nach wem rufen wir wenn wir alleine sind?
Und einsam sind wir!
Jeder in Ich
Ich bin nicht hier...
Also gebe mir was von deinem Brot
So gebe ich Dir das Nehmen für..

----------


## yjori

Die Schwalben kreisen Sonnenstrahlen
Darüber Wolken
Die Heiligen schlafen
Die Säuglinge hören sich
Zum ersten mal
Die ersten Worte...

Derjenige, der das erste Wort sagte
Was meinte er damit?
War es ein Freudeschrei
Oder eine Blasphemie?

Dachte er  bevor er sprach?
Oder erschreckte er sich im Traum?
Sprang von Ast zu Ast zu seinem Weib
Gestikulierte wild mit den Händen
Nahm ihr den Apfel weg, biss darin
Zeigte mit dem Finger nach der Schlange
Und schrie laut „Wohin?“

Waffe des Wortes
Waffe des Rechts
Nackt im Labyrinth der Leere will ich weilen
Die letzten Gedankenblume in der Hand
Mich betäuben vom Geruch des Ursprungs
Das woher blind und taub suchend
Die Stille ist stumm, das Gefühl auch

Die Ansichten sind Fallen
Sie ziehen dich nach unten
Arme des ertrinkenden Selbst
Ins Türkis möchte ich rein
Die Luft meine machen
Kopfkissen deiner Augen

Ein Säugling will ich werden
Der das erste „Wohin?“ hört
Der antwortet dann „Hier bin ich!“
Der Baum ist alt, der Apfel trocken
Über den  Schwalben schlafen die Wolken
 Träumen vom ewigen Sinn...

Frage und Antwort im Ring
Schaue den Kampf der Farben
Der Schwarze gewinnt fast immer
Aber manchmal auch der Weiße

Will den Kopf auf das Herz legen
Das Klopfen hören, die Tür öffnen
Mir die Hand geben, ins Auge schauen
Ein Trännenteich  werden
wo jemand  beim vorbeigehen
Einen Stein reinwirft aus Langeweile...

----------


## yjori

Welcher deiner verrückten Gedanke bin ich?
Gewiss bist Du es 
Wo ich auch suche
Finde ich Dich wieder...

Du schufst mich nach dem Vorbild
Nach  welchem frage ich mich?
Schaue ich mich an
So nicht...

Bin ich eine Doppelte Gedanke
In sich die Lösung  suchend
In der Gleichung?
Oder ein hin und her
Eine Bewegung
Wenn es so ist
Dann will  ich  nicht....

Wenn der Rest  dich ruft
Höre ich zu
Gebe es weiter
Den Ruf...

Was habe ich verloren
Im Walde?
Ich suche mich doch nicht
Bei den Affen...

So bist Du
Sagt man mir
Schaue ich mich an
So nicht...

Die sagen
Du starbst
Schaue ich mich um
Fürwahr!

Du bist tot
Schreiben sie
Schaue ich mich um
Es gibt Dich doch!

Sie sagen
Du bist Jude
oder Christ
Ich sehe aber nur Licht!

Sie reden von Dir
Ich auch in mir
Kennen wir uns etwa nicht
Von früher?

 Am Anfang warst Du
Sagen sie
Da will ich unbedingt
Wieder hin...

Am Ende wirst Du
Sagen sie
Wohin auch immer
Warum nicht?...

Paradies?
Wann,  Wo, Wie spät?
Drei Uhr zwanzig?
OK!

Hölle?
Nee...
Sehe lieber in die Augen
Eines Kleines....

Teufel?
Nicht hübsch, o Herr
Was hattest du vor
Mit dem Kerl?

Warst Du schlecht gelaunt
Viel zu tun , oder so
Oder wolltest Du nicht
Die Perfektion?

Es wird gefragt
Nach dem Sinn
Drehe ich mich um
Wohin?

Bin verrückt
Suche nach Dir
Gibt es  im Himmel
Eine Psychiatrie?

Oder macht man da Kreuze
Um sich herum
Eine Lotterie sozusagen
Mit den Toten?

Geworfene Zahlen
Aus dem Nichts
Da kann ich nicht mehr hin
Weil  ich es bin

Ich bin
Zwei Worte
Bin ich ,
Also denke ich ...

Zwei Straßenkanten
Du und ich
Wo wollten wir hin?
Der Weg ist doch das Ziel!

Schaust Du mich an
So schaue ich zu Dir rüber
Zwei Parallelen
Ein Kontaktpunkt...

Dein Blitz traf uns beide
Mitten ins Auge
Ein Träne lief
Dann noch einer..

Ich kopfüber in deinem
Du in meinem
Es sei denn
Es war einer...

Zählen wir uns
So sind wir drei
Du, ich und beide
Musste an den Vater denken
Den Heiligen...

Eine Luft für uns
Zwei Munde
Gib mir bitte den Kuss
Des Bundes..

Schaue hin
So sind wir eins
Und werden blind
Von seinem Glanz...

Schaue mal
Wir sind am Ziel
Zwei Straßenzeilen
Am Stiel...

Zwei Straßenseiten
Wer war zuerst?
Jemand ging hindurch
Er war der Weg..  

Leben nach dem Tode...
Tod vor dem Leben
Eines davon
Willst du weiter werfen?
 Das Los...

Neue Menschen etc.
Wie neu?
Schaue ich dich an
Ein Rätsel am Kreuz

Strich
Kreuz
Linie
Anfang...
Da will ich hin 
Dem Ende entgegen
Im doppelten Sinn...

Mathe?
Blödsinn
Ein, zwei, drei
Bis hier
Dann wieder hin..

Die Hände sind auch da
Zwei
Die Unbekannte noch hinzu
Sind es drei..
.
Andersherum
Warum nicht?
Nur die Null fehlt
Bin doch nicht blind!

Morgen
Jetzt
Später
Aber Dich
Gibt es immer wieder...

Falle ich ins Knie
So höre ich das Lied
„Da bist du  ja 
Ein Rebe von Mir“..

Ich weiß es nicht
Du weißt es
Lass uns  endlich  bitte 
Das Ende anfangen....

Frei?
Warum nicht?
Aber wovon  mal, bitte?
Frage ich Dich..

Von uns selbst?
Das wäre was!
Runter ,weg damit
Mit der Last...

----------


## yjori

Säest du Gedanken, so erntest du Schuld
Säest du Schuld, so erntest du Sorge
Säest du Sorge, so erntest du Leid
Säest du Leid, so erntest du Tod
Säest du Tod, so erntest du Schatten
Säest du Schatten, so erntest du Licht
Säest du Licht, so erntest du das Leben
Säest du das Leben, so erntest du das Ewige
Erntest du das Ewige, das war Gottes Saat..

----------


## yjori

Sah wieder verschwommen
Mitten im Geschehen
Das Gesicht der Zeit...
„Die Zeit ist gekommen!“
Sagten die Sterne
In meiner kleinen Nacht...

Wie oft sah ich diese Sterne
Als ich in der Wüste war?
Wie oft spürte ich
Ihre Hand auf meiner Schulter?
Als wollten die sagen
„Hör mal, es ist Zeit!“...

„Zeit wofür? Zeit für was?“
Frage ich dann immer nach
Wohlwissend dass die Sterne
Stumm sind und nichts anders
Zu mir flüstert als ich selbst
Nachdem die Sterne sah...

----------


## yjori

Zeitbombe in der Brust
Uhrzeiger des Schrittes
Aus den Töpfen blühen die Worte
Gepflückt in der Wiese der Erscheinung 
Roter Mohn im Weizenfeld des Laibes
Brotrunzeln und Weinschaum der Brunst
Gedankenlawine am Berg des Hirnes
Die in den Tal des Pulses stürzt
Das Geschehene ist die Spur auf dem Stein
Die der alte Urvogel auf der Lava hinterließ

Der Vulkan war erloscht
Zeit zum entwerden
Das schwarze Loch war ein Knoten
Ein Bündel Ratenschwänze 
Die Flamme hatte groteske Schatten gemalt
Die Dämonen feierten die Abschiedsparty
Ich trank mit im Sommernachtstraum
Aus dem versiegelten Rätsel  auf der Leinwand
Der erste Schnee war jungfräulich weiß
Die erste  Kutte für meinen Yeti
Stellte das Feuer in Kühlschrank
Holte das Fleisch raus, aß bis zum Knochen
Wurde seekrank 

Mein armes Schiff
Dein Wrack am Strand
Die Flut rückt es näher
Die Ebbe spult es weit

Wellen der Erinnerung
Narren am Bord
Ein Leben am Mast
Die Taube in der Hand
Ich ließ sie frei
Sie kam nicht zurück
Aus der Arche sah ich es
Das versprochene Land

Fata Morgana im Dunst
Am anderen Ufer
Blaue Pferde
Verkäufer und Kunden.

Der Himmel war gefroren
Mitsamt Mond und Sterne
Das Licht tropfte
Auf die Geister
Und Menschen

Die Kannibalen grillten die Ziffern
Im Feuer der Selbstzüchtigung
Ich packte meine Schatztruhe aus
Gedankenpaare, verwelkte Blumen
Eislieder, Wünschelrute, Fernrohr
Piratenfahne, Vulkansasche 
Hundeaugen und Demütigung

Inseln im Selbstsuchesturm
Sandkörner in der Uhr der Zeit
Lass mich auf die andere Seite fallen
Gestorbener Vogel im Flug
Asche gewordene Glut

Die Bäume sind voll mit Affen
Hinter dem Wald fließt der Fluss
Höre die Stimme des Souffleurs
„Die Welt ist eine Bühne
Der Mensch ein Vorhang
Ich bin du, du bist der Buffo
Der Mensch ist die Welt
Die Welt ist voll davon“

----------


## Dita

Yjori,

qenke i krisur fare. Poezite te llahtarshme dhe gjermanisht mesa lexova une (me shpejtesi), pervec disa gabimeve ne shtypje (nuk ke shkruar per  shembul ü (ose ue), por u) i ke ne rregull nga ana gjuhesore.

Ku ke qene deri tani? E c'te kemi bere ne qe vjen e na mbyt me keto poezi?

----------


## yjori

mi hanno messo camere nascoste all'anima
           registrano ogni  mio sospiro
           mi vergogno per ogni pensiero e idea che nasce:
           se non reagisco e' male, neanche bene,
           per la sofferenza me ne frego e anche per la felicità
           se non reagisco non sapranno cosa sapere:
           non so  più cosa e' male e cosa è buono

           provo ad indurirmi nella quietitudine
orchidea ^_^ sagt:
           provo a non muovermi, cerco solo di tenere il ritmo

orchidea ^_^ sagt:
           io non sono la musica, sono solo un lampo,
           una campana in un castello, ponte di pietra sopra un abisso
           cerco di coprire con il velo la mia nudità
           parlo con me stesso per dividere con loro la solitudine
orchidea ^_^ sagt:
Il cameriere portò le due birre e stava
           aspettando i soldi. Gli ho chiesto quanto costavano e
           quando lui ha detto sei, io ho detto sette, intendendo
           anche la mancia. Lui si allontanò ed arrivò dopo un po' con
           altre 5 birre e rispose alla mia perplessità che doveva
           esprimere il mio viso con una frase più o meno come "tu hai
           detto sette!". La colpa era mia: non mi ero espresso
           chiaramente. 
orchidea ^_^ sagt:
Mentre vedevo i bicchieri in fila davanti
           pensavo che ogni azione prosegue dalle parole e l'esattezza
           dell’ esprimere non e' arte che possiedono tutti, e ancor
           di più che la maggioranza non ha ben chiaro cosa vogliono
           dire tali cose e che la miglior parte di quello che si
           parla e' solo un’usanza condizionata dalla comunicazione,
           la mancanza della quale causa tali sintomi di dolori
orchidea ^_^ sagt:
come il sentimento di restare soli o di non
           essere in considerazione.
           Cominciai a valutare la storia del umanità come
           un’accozzaglia assurda di malintesi e balbettamenti. Quante
           persone hanno dovuto andarsene da questa vita solo perché
           qualcuno parlò solo per parlare o chissà cos’altro? Cosa
           sono tutte queste birre? Mi  domandò un mio conoscente, 
orchidea ^_^ sagt:
il quale non aveva visto l'incidente con il
           cameriere.
           Ecco, per questo  hanno condannato anche Galileo. Solo per
           malintesi. Forse anche le guerre mondiali sono cominciate
           cosi.

----------


## yjori

Am Ende des Weges angelangt
Drehte ich mich um
Und sah die  Spuren..
War ich es gewesen?
Oder waren die immer da?
Im Schnee versteckt wie  Samen
Wie ein Klavier auf die Finger
Wartend auf meine Füße...
Es war alles gewesen
Oder auch nicht
Bin ich was ich war?
Werde ich was ich bin?
Ein müder Vogel im Nebel
War ich gewesen
Die Bluteswärme suchend
Im fremden Neste.
Ein Geist mit Haut angezogen
Mitten im ewigen Spuk
Steile Treppe zu den Glocken
Im Kirchenturm.
Bis du  kamst...
Dein Atem färbte die Luft
Die Vögel flogen tief
Zum Schiff am Kuß...
Waren  es  unsere Spuren
Am Ufer entlang?
Oder waren wir und die Welt
 Neu, wie am Anfang?
Ich hörte Bienen in meinem Kopf
Die Worte klebten am Honig 
Am Ende der Sprache angelangt
Drehte ich mich zu dir ...
Möchtest du ein Lied spielen 
Auf diesem Klavier?...
War ich es gewesen?
Oder dein Lied war immer da
Im Schnee der Tasten
Versteckt wie Samen
Wie  eine Flöte auf die Lippen
Wartend auf meinen Atem....

----------


## yjori

Es fängt an! - sagtest du, als es dunkel wurde
es war aber das Ende, sonst gäbe es keinen Applaus
Wer saß  auf der ersten Reihe nach Wiederholung rufend?
wir tasteten  blind die Rückennummern der Mumien
weinende Augen der gezählten Stunde...
Katharsis!  sagtest du, als der Tränenregen fiel 
es war der Schirmherr, der den Helden nachtrauerte
Wie oft sahen wir diesen tragischen Thriller?
Die Zuschauer stürmten die Bühne, wurden still
Schatten auf Schatten, Film auf Film...
Wir zündeten die mitgebrachten Kerzen
Suchten den Ausgang dort, wo es brannte
Draußen warteten die sogenannten Ersten
Adams und Evas, paarweise in der Schlange
Bürgerlich lächelnd, mit Tickets in der Hand...
Zeige mir den Weg zu der Höhle, lass uns gehen
Unter Stalaktiten will ich liegen, den Tropfen wartend
Auf Asche die Narben zeichnen der kommenden Wehen  
Den Feuerstein geduldig streicheln bis er glänzt und strahlt
Auf dem Funken  emporsteigen bis zur anderen Seite...

----------


## yjori

Der Schiedsrichter warf die Münze in die Luft
Es war Zahl
Wir gaben uns die Hand
Zogen die Sonnenbrillen an
Setzten uns auf die vertrauten Schaukeln
Und tauchten die Trikots aus...

Das Publikum tobte:
„Lasst die Spiele beginnen!“
Ich drehte mich um und sah rückwärts
Brot und Spaß lebenslang
Tun was die anderen sagen
Reden was die anderen tun...

Käfig der Wiederholung
Die Löwen warten hungrig darin
Machte einen Salto mortale
 Sprang vom Kolosseum in Zirkus
Wurde Dompteur, dann Clown
Ging zu den Kindern auf der ersten Reihe
Heulte hemmungslos vor deren Spiegel
Grimassen  mit  herausgestreckten Zunge
Pantomime des Harakiris
Machte die Teller kaputt
Ging über die Scherben barfuss 
 Sah Rot in der Augen der Menge
Und am Ende auf deren Nase...

Nackt im Karneval der Tiere
Stier ,das man mit einer Fahne anlockt
 War es die Farbe der Liebe?
Der Torero macht Werbung für  Lippenstift  
Nebenan verkauft jemand Prinzipien
Ein anderer seziert die Moral
Die Wahrheit läuft frei herum
Alt ist sie geworden
Und kahl...

Ich gab die Geschenke zurück
Danke, ich habe den Hunger satt 
Träne für Träne
Perlenkette der Befreiung
Setzte mich neben denen
Leckte die selbstgenähten Wunden
Löwen sind verwilderte Katzen
Bin doch selber einer
Könnte  auch Daniel heißen...

Euerer König namens Mitleid
Warf  mich hinein
Ich fand in der Grube Knochen
Nahm einen Schädel in der Hand
Spielte ein bisschen Hamlet
„Sein oder nicht sein?“
Fraß die Frage, trank den Gift
Und streichelte die Katze...

Komm, ich zeige dir mein Zuhause
Fangen wir mit dem Keller an
Keine Angst 
Es ist ein bisschen dunkel und feucht
Kino, wo ich nach dem Spuk weine
Hier sind die Urnen der Ahnen
Dort liege ich begraben...

Es ist ein Stummfilm, schwarz weiß
Ich murmele den Kommentar nur vor mich hin
Wie soll ich das Geschehene wiedergeben?
Die Wahrheit ist langweilig
Die Schönheit gelogen
Das Selbstportrait eine Laune
Das Feuer ist erloscht
Mein Phönix ist dahin...

Was ist los mit dir?
Du bist blass geworden
Es tut mir leid
Wollte dir nur die Bleisoldaten zeigen
Kein schönes Spiel, da hast du recht
Schah , ich schenke dir den König
Lass uns nach oben gehen
Frische Luft schnappen
Und aus dem Fluss trinken...

Bin doch nur ein Tropfen Wasser
Oder eine vertet Regenträne
Will zurück zu der Quelle
Nahm den kürzesten Weg
Verwirrter Fisch, der zum Geburtsort muss
Gegen die Strömung schwimmend
Gelandet im Netz
Zu klein, daher nicht essenswert
Der Fischer warf mich wieder ins Meer
Zitternd vor Angst tauchte ich tief
Im Dunklen...

Es gibt seltene Tiere hier
Schau mal, ein Bettler mit Bart
Da läuft gerade ein Renoir
Zwei Typen, ein Hund, ein Fahrrad
Auf der See fehlt heute der Schwan
Was mag das wohl bedeuten?
Sprache der Zeichen
Aberglaube ist kindisch schön
Hieroglyphe im Park
Dachte  auch dasselbe 
Was du gerade sagst...

Lasse mich von dir führen
Komisch, aber die selbe Strecke
Bin ich schon mal gelaufen
Auf dem selben Bank habe ich schon mal gesessen
Sage ich das oder nicht
Lasse es lieber...

Genug jetzt mit der Duplizität der Ereignisse
Schweigen ist Gold
Reden anstrengend
Jedes Wort ein Bumerang
Russische Roulette, Rouge, Noir
Ist nur ein Kartenspiel
Nichts anderes...

Ist egal was man sagt
Das Gegenteil ist auch wahr
Links und rechts, oben oder unten
Ich sagte doch die Wahrheit
Wie verpackt man ein Wort?
Ist die Nacktheit schön?
Im Friedhof weile ich am liebsten
Lese die Inschriften der Erinnerungen
Schreibe sie jeden Tag neu
Die Wahrheit ist ein Geist
Das Wort ein Grabstein

Mit der Schönheit ist dasselbe wie mit der Liebe
Ich kann die nicht aussprechen
Die Zunge sieht dem Herz ähnlich aus
Muskeln im Käfig der Wiederholung
Rhythmus und Worte, Musik des Seins
Ich bin ein Lied, eine Farbe, ein Hund
Bin plötzlich uralt geworden, will sterben
Das Kreuz ,das sind nur zwei Striche
Wenn das kein  Malerei ist...

Schau mal da kommt der Zug
Ein Elefant in der U-Bahn
Habe dir das wichtigste nicht gesagt
Das Krokodil habe ich verschwiegen
den Eisberg, den Garten voller Schnee
Es war schön,
aber das schreibe ich dir lieber...

----------


## Dita

Yjori,

me shtyve te nderhyj ne kete teme per shkak te poezive te fundit, sidomos me e fundit. E lexova dhe variantin shqip qe ke dhene per te. Nuk di, por gjermanisht me tingellon shume me fort, po shkepus 

"Der Torero macht Werbung für Lippenstift 
Nebenan verkauft jemand Prinzipien
Ein anderer seziert die Moral
Die Wahrheit läuft frei herum
Alt ist sie geworden
Und kahl..."


Shoh qe dikur tek kjo teme paskam shkruar per krisje. Atehere e kam menduar per mire, por e korrigjoj sot, se me duket si jo mire. 

Suksese!

----------


## yjori

Der Wind

In mir weht es
atme ich, so bin ich hier
Wolken kommen und gehen
Bin ich denn der Wind?

Nein, sagt der Himmel
und wird klarer wie Auge,
das alles sieht

Nein, sagt die schwangere Wolke
und gebirt Tränen
wie ein Baum Schatten

Wer bin ich dann?
fragt mich der Wind
und weht dann weg
Worten und Gedanken
auf ein mal wie Schlaf

In jedem Augenblick
werde ich geboren,
sterbe ich hin

Und wohin?
Ach, seufzt die Quelle
und wird Fluss,
Alles gewesen
wie ein Muß

Alles und doch nichts,
Nimm mich mit, du Wind

Dort wo es scheint
wie es ist

Die Wörter zerstreut
überall wie Samen

Dies ist kein Gedicht,
dies bin ich

----------


## Flora82

yjori ,  tu  hargjoft ngjyra  e  testatures , qe  nuk  po  i  shkrune ne  gjuhen  shqipe:D

----------


## argonaut

Mit diesem Satz, den ich zum erstenmal in A. Harf’s Yoga-Buch las, begann ich den Weg zu mehr Spiritualität ganz bewusst zu gehen. Mich faszinierte das indische Sprichwort:
„Säst du einen Gedanken, erntest du eine Tat.
Säst du eine Tat, erntest du eine Gewohnheit.
Säst du eine Gewohnheit, erntest du einen Charakter.
Säst du einen Charakter, erntest du ein Schicksal”.

----------

